# ABKC CH New Pair of Shox Stuntin' at 2yrs Old



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Having some professional pics of him taken on Sunday since it has been a hot minute since I've had any taken but I am loving the way this boy is turning out but here is one I took the other morning. Hardest dog to photograph alone.

Natural stack getting his stunt on in the yard.

ABKC CH Gorilla's New Pair of Shox










2 years old


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Solid boy...post those pics when you can!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Lookin good!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I love him, but mostly his tail. how fun! lol


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

One of my fav Am Bullies!!
Love me some Shox!!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

He's beautiful!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful bully!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

We need more pictures of him!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you guys for the comments. I didn't get the pics done yesterday because it has been raining nonstop since Saturday night.

Took this one yesterday in the yard. He definitely getting his grown man on


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> One of my fav Am Bullies!!
> Love me some Shox!!


Thank you, Ma! Haven't talked to you in forever how are you doing?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> He's beautiful!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Hes kinda sexy i guess lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ames said:


> I love him, but mostly his tail. how fun! lol


Lol Ames everyone loves his tail. Someone asked me if i spray painted it black i was like WTF who does that?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thank you, Ma! Haven't talked to you in forever how are you doing?


I'm hangin' in there. Focusing on work and spending time with Ecko. He's pretty much become a road dog. We go to bars and take mini vacations together. He loves people so much everyone welcomes him wherever we go.
I hope all is well for you in the Atl. 

PS
I appreciate all the advice you've given and the offers you've made. You're one cool chick and I'm happy I know you.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Very beautiful dog, hope ROC turns out that nice.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> I'm hangin' in there. Focusing on work and spending time with Ecko. He's pretty much become a road dog. We go to bars and take mini vacations together. He loves people so much everyone welcomes him wherever we go.
> I hope all is well for you in the Atl.
> 
> PS
> I appreciate all the advice you've given and the offers you've made. You're one cool chick and I'm happy I know you.


Can't beat going to bars with your dog Shana! That's how Kangol is for me although he don't ride like he used to since I sold my Yukon for my Altima. He can't position himself like in the Yukon with one foot on the dash, one on the door, and head out the window. He'd ride ike that for miles just posted up. He was tearing up my leather so he only goes on short trips now. He mean mugs me every time I leave the house, makes me feel awful lol

Thanks for the kind words girl! Much appreciate it! I'm back in the A after a freakin' roller coaster in SC but I'm doing better than I have been in a hot minute. Give Ecko kisses for me and check in with me on FB more often!!! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He got a sexy rear lol
That's his lookout post that doubles as a water bowl


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

So handsome! he is the bully version of my Lucius -complete with black tail lol! 
Anyway I really like how Shox is maturing! Getting that manly face!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> So handsome! he is the bully version of my Lucius -complete with black tail lol!
> Anyway I really like how Shox is maturing! Getting that manly face!


Thank you, Coach. I did put him up for sale a few months ago because he didn't complement any of my bitches but i changed my mind and got a whole new plan for him lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Are all your dogs brown?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

rocthebully said:


> Are all your dogs brown?


No, none of them are actually. Some are white and fawn, white and black, blue and white, blue fawn, and Shox is Sable and black.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

rocthebully said:


> Very beautiful dog, hope ROC turns out that nice.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm gonna spray paint my pups tail too! =P

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh sorry , that's what i meant , love to see good looking bullies, you represent the breed in a good way!


----------

